

Show HN: WeeShare - organize the things you share with others - mhueni
http://weeshare.com

======
GotAnyMegadeth
In England wee means urine, so possibly not the best name choice...

~~~
mhueni
yeah. we're aware of that :( but it also means "tiny" in some parts of
england, isn't it?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
In Scotland and some of Ireland, not really in England though...

~~~
mhueni
ok, got it ;) so, let's hope people like the idea - even if they don't like
the name..

------
ch0wn
The app feels very unnatural on Android. Worst part is probably that the back
button doesn't work.

~~~
mhueni
Thanks for your feedback! When porting the app from iOS to Android we realized
that we will have to dig deep into the codebase to implement "real" back
button behaviour. So this is our current "workaround" while we are digging.
It's good to know this detail did not get unnoticed :)

------
larsggu
Unfortunate name. Also, the link does not work.

